# *** كيف تسعد من تحب؟ ***



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*** كيف تسعد من تحب؟ ***



بالرغم من السعادة والهناء والشعور بالتفاؤل في الفترة التي تحيط بالإعداد للفرح والزواج، إلا أنه بعد ذلك كثيراً ما تظهر بعض المشكلات التي قد تبدأ في زعزعة هذه السعادة.


وقد تبدو هذه المشكلات للوهلة الأولى، وكأنها بلا حل، إلا أنه بالجهد المبذول من كل طرف، وبنفس الدرجة، وبنفس الاهتمام، تصبح هناك أكثر من فرصة لتنمية هذا الزواج، وتحقيق سعادته.

أنواع الخلافات:


- خيبة الأمل:


وهي تنتج - عادة - من التناقض الذي يواجهه الزوجان بين ما كانا يتوقعانه ويحلمان به قبل الزواج، وما يحدث الآن. فكل شاب وكل فتاة يتخيلان أنه لن توجد مشــكلات بالمعنى المعـروف، وبـأنهمـا سيستطيعان حل كل مشكلة حتى دون تفكير.

ونحن لا نحب أن نُدخل الخوف إلى أي خطيبين مقبلين على الزواج، ولكن أهم شـيء يجــب على كل طرف أن يعرفه هو: «ما هي الشخصية الحقيقية، والطباع التي اعتاد عليها الطرف الآخر؟!» فمثلاً إذا كان أحدهما عصبياً في فترة الخطبة، يحتد من أي اختلاف معه في الرأي، فكيف سيتعامل معه الطرف الآخر بعد الزواج. وهل سيكف عن عصبيته؟!



- الامتــلاك:


يعتقد أحد الطرفين - خطأ - أن الارتباط يعني الامتلاك، لدرجة تنقلب فيها إلى حالة مرضية، فيشعر أن شريك الحياة هو شيء يمتلكه، ليس له مشاعر أو شخصية بدونه، وإنما هو تابع لشريك حياته في كل شـيء، حتــى فـي الـمشاعر سواء بالسعادة أو الإحباط، ليس له رأي أو صفة. وفي كثير من الحالات تنهار الحياة الزوجية بسبب عدم قدرة أحدهما على تحمل وجود رأي آخر سواه.


- الكبت والضغط:


ويحدث نتيجة لتدخل شريك الحياة في كل شئون شريكه، حتى لو كانت لا تخصه، فيتدخل الزوج في كل كبيرة وصغيرة بالبيت حتى في طريقة تنسيق زوجته للأشياء وترتيبها، يفرض على الجميع أنواع الطعام التي يفضلها هو فقط، والألوان التي يجب على زوجته أن ترتديها، وبالرغم من أن الزوج قد يعتقد بأنه يساعد زوجتــه عندمــا يهتم بكل شيء في البيت، وفي حياتها، إلا أن الاهتمام الزائد يؤدي إلى سلبية الطرف الآخر، أو انفجاره نتيجة للكبت الذي يعانيه.


- التهديد:


بعض الناس لا تستطيع طلب شيء من أحد، ما لم يعقبه بالتهديد! فيصبحون مثل الأطفال الذين يرفضون تناول الطعام ما لم يحصلوا على الحلوى أو اللعبة التي طلبوها، فإذا أرادت الزوجة تنفيــذ طلــب مــن زوجهــا ولم يستطع، فإنها تهدده بترك البيت له! والزوج الذي يظل يهدد زوجته بالطلاق كلما اختلفت معه في مناقشة!

ولكى ندرك أسباب الخلافات ، علينا أن نعرف في البداية


المراحل التي يمر بها الزواج:



هناك 3 مراحل حياتية يمر بها كل زواج:



- المرحلة الأولى:


وهي مرحلة الحب القوي، أو العاطفة الجياشة بين الزوجين، وفي هذه المرحلة فإن كل طرف ينعم بأطول فترة من الحب والغزل، ودوام شهر العسل.


- المرحلة الثانية:


وهي هدوء الحب، وخفوت اشتعاله، قد يطلق البعض عليه خطأ فتور الحب، وهو ليس فتوراً بل هدوءاً واستقراراً واطمئناناً إلى المشاعر، فبعد أن كان كل طرف بالنسبة للآخر حلماً وأملاً بعيــداً، أصبــح هذا الحلم واقعاً أمامه، يراه على حقيقته دون مواربة أو مبالغة، وهنا تبدأ المشكلات - التي تم التغاضي عنها سابقاً - وهنا عليهما حل هذه المشكلات حتى يصلا إلى المرحلة الثالثة بنجاح.


-
المرحلة الثالثة:


وهـي مـرحلة الاستقرار بدون مشكلات كبيرة، أو خصام، أو ضيق بين الطرفين، ولكن إذا استمر الخلاف والشجار لشهور، بل ولسنوات بلا حل، فيجب على كل من الزوجين أن يعلم أن هناك خطأ ما في شخصيته، أو قد تكون في كليهما.


ومن الأفضل عرض حالتهما على أحد المتخصصين في مجال العلاقات الزوجية والاجتماعية، أو اختيار أحد أفراد الأسرتين، الذي يطمئن إليه الطرفان معاً على أن يكون ذا حكمة وبصيرة، لمساعدتهما على اكتشاف جذور المشكلة حتى يسهل عليهما حلها. وبالطبع ستحتاج هذه المرحلة إلى صبر، ورغبة حقيقية من الطرفين في النجاح، واستبدال كلمات اليأس والانفصال، بكلمات الإصلاح، ومحاولة الوصول للتفاهم.


بعـــض النصائـــح للسعــادة الزوجية:



- حاول/ حاولي، في المناسبات المختلفة أن تتجنبا هذا القول :


«إليك المال، فاذهب واشتر ما تريد». إن هذه الجملة هي جملة مُحبطة، ولا تدل على الاهتمام بشريك الحياة، وكأن شراء الهدية هو أداء واجب وليس تعبيراً عن الحب والاهتمام.


- البعد عن الروتين،


يمكنكما كل فترة إن أمكن أن تخططا معاً لإجازة وليس بالضرورة أن تكون طويلة، ولكن قد تكون يومــاً أو يومين فقط لتجديد حياتكما، فالأهم أن تفكرا معاً في اختيار المكان الذي يسعدكما.


- اصنعا ذكرياتكما الجميلة،


الزيجات الناجحة هي التي لديها مخزون من الذكريات الجميلة، ومع قدوم الصيف، يمكنكما الخروج إلى الأماكن المحببة إلى قلبيكما والاحتفال مع الأصدقاء بمناسباتهم المختلفة، فهذه كلها تختزن في ذاكرتكما وتستعيدانها إذا واجهتكما مشكلة، فتتذكران أوقاتكما الجميلة معاً، وتحاولا التغلب على ما يواجهكما من صعاب.


- عامــل الطــرف الآخــر بكــل الحب،
منقول للامانة​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل   اخي النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع والمفيد

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*





			- الكبت والضغط:


ويحدث نتيجة لتدخل شريك الحياة في كل شئون شريكه، حتى لو كانت لا تخصه، فيتدخل الزوج في كل كبيرة وصغيرة بالبيت حتى في طريقة تنسيق زوجته للأشياء وترتيبها، يفرض على الجميع أنواع الطعام التي يفضلها هو فقط، والألوان التي يجب على زوجته أن ترتديها، وبالرغم من أن الزوج قد يعتقد بأنه يساعد زوجتــه عندمــا يهتم بكل شيء في البيت، وفي حياتها، إلا أن الاهتمام الزائد يؤدي إلى سلبية الطرف الآخر، أو انفجاره نتيجة للكبت الذي يعانيه.


- التهديد:


بعض الناس لا تستطيع طلب شيء من أحد، ما لم يعقبه بالتهديد! فيصبحون مثل الأطفال الذين يرفضون تناول الطعام ما لم يحصلوا على الحلوى أو اللعبة التي طلبوها، فإذا أرادت الزوجة تنفيــذ طلــب مــن زوجهــا ولم يستطع، فإنها تهدده بترك البيت له! والزوج الذي يظل يهدد زوجته بالطلاق كلما اختلفت معه في
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



بصراحه انا حسيتهم اهم جزئين بيفسدوا العلاقه الكويسه بين اتنين
موضوع فى غاااايه الاهميه والروعه
ربنا يباركك يااخى الحبيب​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال 
تسلم ايدك
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​


*أخى الحبيب

منتهى الشكر

بركه الرب يسوع معااكم*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل   اخي النهيسى
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


الرب يسوع معاكم

شكرا جدا جدا لمروركم​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *
> 
> 
> بصراحه انا حسيتهم اهم جزئين بيفسدوا العلاقه الكويسه بين اتنين
> ...


شكرا اختى كيريا للمرور
العدرا تباركك​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2009)

نصائح رائعة جدااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع في غايه الروعه والاهميه
والحياة الزوجيه مسئوليه 
يجب علي الطرفين فهمها جيدا 
وان يتقبل كلا منهما الطرف الاخر بكل ما فيه من صفات
وان يحاول كلا منهم ان يسعد الاخر باي طريقه
وان يكون علي استعداد للتنازل في بعض الحالات حتي تسير سفينه الحياة
لتصل الي شاطئ الهدوء والاستقرار والسعاده  الدائمه
والحب الحقيقي من الطرفين يساعدهم علي تخطي كل المشاكل والصعاب
ويارب كل حياة اي زوجين تكون سعيده بعيدا عن اي مشاكل

ويسوع يبارك حياتك
استاذي الغالي
​


----------



## سور (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*هل المراحل ديه بتتوقف على فترة الزواج ام ماذا ؟*
*شكرا ليك الموضوع فعلا رائع*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> نصائح رائعة جدااا


*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا


الرب يفرح قلبك
​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع في غايه الروعه والاهميه
> والحياة الزوجيه مسئوليه
> يجب علي الطرفين فهمها جيدا
> وان يتقبل كلا منهما الطرف الاخر بكل ما فيه من صفات
> ...


*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا

نشكر تعليقك الرائع جدا

أم النور تبارككم
​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *هل المراحل ديه بتتوقف على فترة الزواج ام ماذا ؟*
> *شكرا ليك الموضوع فعلا رائع*​


*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم

بالطبع فى فتره الزواج
​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا 

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> شكرا ليك يا نهيسى​


*منتهى شكرى لمرورك الرائع

المسيح يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع مفيد جدا لكل المتزوجين والمقبلين علي الزواج*
*ميرسي ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا كتير على الموضوع القيم​*


----------

